# Good Looking GSD? opinions



## trailman282 (Oct 10, 2012)

I think I attached a picture of a male GSD about 12 months of age, just curious if anyone notices anything good or bad? Thanks


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

He's gorgeous! I can't see anything 'wrong' with him from that picture. What's the story behind him?


----------



## trailman282 (Oct 10, 2012)

He is at a breeder a couple hours from me. I bought a male who was also about a year old from the same breeder about 6 years ago. This dogs dad is supposed to be 100% Eastern European import bloodlines.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Got any pictures of him not in the bushes?


----------



## trailman282 (Oct 10, 2012)

no I dont


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Make sure you check the hip/elbows for parent dogs... meet as many of his relatives and him as you can.

And if you love him them snap him up!

aw:


----------

